# How do I make paragraph in C++?



## Boogiepop (Jan 29, 2004)

.......yes I know....very newbie question, but I am. This is just an example, I want my program to show paragraph like this in console-based application:

About The Sun

The sun is a star. Its the head of our solorsystem. The sun is a asd sad ssssss dsda sda d sad a sd sa d sa d sadsa d sa da s d sad sa dsa d sa dsa d sa d sa d sa d sadf sd dfa sd f sd fs f a d s f dsf sdf sd f dsf.

(.....FOR SOME REASON, my post doesnt show in paragraph.....but you know what I mean)

THIS IS MY CODE RIGHT NOW, I tried just typing the paragraph in, but some sentences were CUT OFF.

switch (choice)
{

case '1' : cout << endl << "I HAVE TO PUT THAT PARAGRAPH HERE." << endl;
 break;

Any help would do, THANKS ALOT FOR YOUR TIME>


----------



## Regicide (Aug 8, 2003)

You can try this:

```
switch(something)
{
     case 1:
             cout << "\n\tNew Paragraph";
             break;
}
```
'/n' is a new line and '\t' is like hitting the tab key. If that doesn't work, try putting in a '\r' after the '\n'.


----------

